# Hurricane Irene



## mmitchev (Aug 29, 2011)

Currently cubing by candlelight, power was knocked out by the storm, writing this from my phone, how is everyone else faring?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hasn't effected me, maybe a little rain. Hope everyone up on the east coast are safe!


----------



## JyH (Aug 29, 2011)

Nothing yet. Pretty much just rain.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 29, 2011)

You're downstate obviously. Hopefully you guys get your power back soon. I was down there last week. Upstate just got a little rain and wind.


----------



## mmitchev (Aug 29, 2011)

Yea I live down state, about an hour from New York City, apparently we won't get power back until Thursday. Good thing I printed alg sheets before the power was knocked out


----------



## Kian (Aug 29, 2011)

We never lost power, but many, many around us have. There is so much flooding that it's nearly impossible to get anywhere, but my home is fine.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 29, 2011)

The worst for us (South East PA) was just 25mph wind and hard rain, which all happened when we were sleeping. Not as bad as we thought!


----------



## ianography (Aug 29, 2011)

My dad lives in an apartment *right* by the water and basically slept in the closet for protection. He said he went for a walk this afternoon and that nobody was out and that it was kind of like in The Stand


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 29, 2011)

ianography said:


> My dad lives in an apartment *right* by the water and basically slept in the closet for protection. He said he went for a walk this afternoon and that nobody was out and that it was kind of like in The Stand


 
lol.
NJ, yes?


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 29, 2011)

I am perfectly fine.


----------



## ianography (Aug 29, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> lol.
> NJ, yes?


 
Yeah, he lives in Jersey City and commutes into New York. I think his reaction to others is kind of like the earthquake situation; "Why is everybody freaking out? That's a shove on the playground for the West Coast."


----------



## CubeLTD (Aug 29, 2011)

No electricity for 3 hours in the morning. Nothing really, and some strong winds and heavy rain.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 29, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I am perfectly fine.


 
Me too its a bit hot here still!


----------



## Hershey (Aug 29, 2011)

I am ok here. It rained a lot, and the pond in the backyard of our condominium development was flooded, but it didn't reach my condo.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Aug 29, 2011)

All I had was strong winds and heavy rain.


----------



## mmitchev (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow I'm surprised how lucky you all are, a stream in my backyard flooded and is lapping up against the house. Power is gone everywhere in our area, the local Carvel was giving away ice cream because their freezer lost too much cold air. Many streets and highways are flooded and almost impassible.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 29, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I am perfectly fine.


 
Lucky you! In Mesa we were pounded with ~.01 inches of rain!! Hopefully the power doesn't go out!


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 29, 2011)

One good thing about the Midwest, no hurricanes.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 29, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> One good thing about the Midwest, no hurricanes.


 
Tornados.


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 29, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Tornados.


 
That would be one of many bad things. A tornado has never affected me though (yet, and I hope never).


----------



## Kian (Aug 29, 2011)

mmitchev said:


> Wow I'm surprised how lucky you all are.


 
Those without power might not be able to report it yet, of course, so our results are skewed.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Aug 29, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> That would be one of many bad things. A tornado has never affected me though (yet, and I hope never).


 
Just wait for that earthquake to hit with the limestone bedrock.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 29, 2011)

My power went out around 12:30AM last night, got back around..3-4PM today. Posting on here so late because our cable was also out, which meant our internet.


----------



## Bob (Aug 29, 2011)

Cable was out for a few hours today. That's kind of annoying because I get my internet from my cable, so I had to use my smartphone for internet.

I spent a few hours vacuuming my Jeep out due to the immense amount of water in it. All of my floor mats filled with water and drenched my carpet, so I removed the carpet completely.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Aug 29, 2011)

ugh sorry to hear that guys...


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 29, 2011)

Bob said:


> Cable was out for a few hours today. That's kind of annoying because I get my internet from my cable, so I had to use my smartphone for internet.
> 
> I spent a few hours vacuuming my Jeep out due to the immense amount of water in it. All of my floor mats filled with water and drenched my carpet, so I removed the carpet completely.


----------



## Bob (Aug 29, 2011)

IamWEB said:


>


 
Trust me, it rings true. I can fix anything.


----------



## Owen (Aug 29, 2011)

Power went out for three minutes. I stepped in a puddle.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 29, 2011)

i was in a hotel at the time, and i lost power for about 2 hours. Then, when i went home to NYC where it hit hard, there was literally no damage. LOL


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 29, 2011)

good thing about where i live: only natural disasters that happen are blizzards and sometimes flooding and thunder storms


----------



## asportking (Aug 29, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> good thing about where i live: only natural disasters that happen are blizzards and sometimes flooding and thunder storms


Same here. Although blizzards up where I live are usually a bit more intense.


----------



## unirox13 (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm in Sandston, VA, right near Richmond International Airport. We lost power about 2:45pm EST on Saturday and the power company is saying that it could be as late as Thursday before we're restored. Other than the power loss we faired ok, lost a few small trees in the back but nothing major. Luckily my work has power so I can at least check my internet stuff on my breaks and have a place to charge my phone and and iPod. I really hope that Thursday was just a worst case scenario estimate and that power gets restored soon.


----------

